# Round Corners on Vinyl



## zepher (Aug 22, 2007)

*Hi,*

*I just got my vinyl plotter yesterday. I got it all set up and everything else. When I go to cut out my decal, the corners instead of being nice and crisp, they are sort of rounded. What can I do to fix this?*

*Before you ask the brand, yes it is one off eBay. Yes, I know it’s probably junk but this is just a part time thing and I didn’t want to spend money on a name brand one. I have had one off eBay before and I didn’t have these problems. *

*This brand is a Seiki. It came with Sign Cut for the software. When I hit the test button on the plotter, the corners are really nice and crisp on that. But when I go to cut from the Software, they are rounded. It’s not a whole lot but it’s not crisp and it’s noticeable.*

*Any ideas??? Thanks!*


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Look at the software and see if it has a stroke editor or something similar. There should be some sort of editor that lets you choose round corners or square. Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## zepher (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmmm....I don't see anything.......


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

What font are you using? It's not something like arial rounded is it?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, are you using another program and then sending it to sign cut, or are you using signcut by its self to generate the text?

R.


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

plan b said:


> Hi, are you using another program and then sending it to sign cut, or are you using signcut by its self to generate the text?
> 
> R.


Good point. I've had a problem with some fonts cutting strait from Signcut instead of designing it in corel or illustrator than importing it in.


----------



## gotosgs.com (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello,

Look at the instructions for your cutter and see if it says anything about how to adjust the blade OFFSET. If the blade offset is set incorrectly it will either round off corners or exaggerate them (like little tails).

Hope that helps.

Dave Lawrence
Specialty Graphics Supply Inc.
Specialty Graphics Supply


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Check if your wheels are in track. I had a similar problem and it was the wheels off track.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought it might be the offset as well but the post mentioned the cutter did a perfect test cut.


----------

